
$50 quad copter video camera streams straight to your Android smartphone - jianshen
http://connect.dpreview.com/post/0018946942/flying-video-camera-helicopter-streams-to-android-smartphone
======
hmsimha
Now they just need to design it to look like the camera is being dangled by a
koopa riding a cloud, and they'll have successfully realized many of our
N64-era dreams

